# Yamaha RX-V795a Question



## Guest (Jan 10, 2008)

Hello,

I have had this receiver for a while and I am happy with it. I had this problem once before and I forgot how I fixed it. Whenever I play a DTS movie, I swith the "Input" type to DTS but there is no sound. I make sure that the movie itself is set for DTS playback. To hear sound, I have to switch my receiver and movie back to Dolby Pro Logic and listen to it in that format. I really don't want to watch a movie in Dolby if I have DTS. Any ideas before I start scanning the manual? 

Joe


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Seems like the receiver would have an auto detection setting for your surround format so that it detects DD or DTS. I at a loss as to there being anything else you would need to do.


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2008)

Thanks, I emailed Yamaha so I should probably have an answer by Thanksgiving


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

lol... could you not find anything in the manual about it?

Actually I emailed Yamaha the other day and it only took the two days to respond... not too terribly bad. :huh:


----------



## conchyjoe7 (Aug 28, 2007)

Make sure that particular input is NOT set to "analog". That's all I can think of...
Good luck, and Cheers,
Konky.


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2008)

Here is a reply from Yamaha as to what they think I should try. I'll try this and let you know if it worked just in case someone else has this problem:

*I would first set the Yamaha receiver to the auto mode under input mode and that your digital optical or coax cable is connected correctly. And then double check the settings on the DVD player. Make sure that it is set to support DTS output. The receiver will automatically select the proper decoder (Dolby Digital or DTS) when it receives the information for either one.*


----------



## brent_s (Feb 26, 2007)

Wow, I thought I was the only person who was still using antique gear. This unit was reviewed by Secrets back in 1999.

The manual can be found here.

First of all, any DVD that has a DTS soundtrack should also have a DD soundtrack so there's no reason to listen to DPL even if you can't get DTS working. From reading the manual, you need to select your "input source" (DVD/LD) and set the "input mode" to "Auto" ("DTS" would also work to force DTS decoding). This is accomplished by pressing the "input mode" on the front panel to cycle through "Auto/DTS/Analog"...from the remote, it looks like repeatedly pressing the "4" key is supposed to do the cycle.

Since you say it's functioned correctly in the past, I'll assume you have your DVD player connected to either the digital coax or optical input. Can't do DTS/DD over the red/white analog RCA inputs.

Any chance someone's fiddled with the DVD player settings. If the player's been configured to only output the stereo PCM track or even worse, somehow set to analog only, the 795a will never see the necessary digital signal. Output should be set for "bitstream".

-Brent


----------



## conchyjoe7 (Aug 28, 2007)

conchyjoe7 said:


> Make sure that particular input is NOT set to "analog". That's all I can think of...
> Good luck, and Cheers,
> Konky.



Apparently that's all Yamaha could think of as well...hehe :T


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2008)

Well, I fixed it!!!!:yay: I don't know why but my Yamaha DVD player's "Digital Audio" setting was set to "Off"!!!:foottap: I don't know why or how it was turned off....I wonder if it resets to factory settings if there is a power failure:dontknow: Whatever, I thank you guys for all of the ideas and responses. I am back to watching movies in digital sound!!!:jump:

Joe


----------



## brent_s (Feb 26, 2007)

2akitas said:


> Well, I fixed it!!!!:yay: I don't know why but my Yamaha DVD player's "Digital Audio" setting was set to "Off"!!!:foottap: I don't know why or how it was turned off....I wonder if it resets to factory settings if there is a power failure:dontknow: Whatever, I thank you guys for all of the ideas and responses. I am back to watching movies in digital sound!!!:jump:
> 
> Joe


As old as the 795a is, the backup power supply for system settings may no longer be functioning, which would result in reverting to default settings during a power failure. If that's the case, you'll need to go through channel and delay calibrations again, as well. My preamp is of similar vintage and the backup condenser, a $10 part, quit functioning almost 2 years ago.

-Brent


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

2akitas said:


> Well, I fixed it!!!!:yay: I don't know why but my Yamaha DVD player's "Digital Audio" setting was set to "Off"!!!:foottap: I don't know why or how it was turned off....I wonder if it resets to factory settings if there is a power failure:dontknow: Whatever, I thank you guys for all of the ideas and responses. I am back to watching movies in digital sound!!!:jump:
> 
> Joe


The Receiver shouldn't revert back to factory settings after a blackout...but the DVD player may well do..
I had problems with my Samsung DVD player after a blackout, where it wanted to revert back to component connections for the projector..


----------

